# Clean Energy Conference in Vancouver



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Short notice, but there is a conference on June 14th in downtown Vancouver on promoting clean energy in BC:

https://www.cleanenergybc.org/events-conferences/agm-spring-conference

Here is a news article about it: https://www.nationalobserver.com/2018/06/11/analysis/electrify-everything


----------



## PoolBoy (Jan 30, 2017)

hmm, so how much extra of my paycheck would you want me expect to pay so we can have clean energy?


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

My take away from the conference was as follows:

1.	BC Hydro is currently an impediment to the further adoption of clean energy. This is because small scale producers of solar or wind (think of homes/buildings/farms) are not allowed to sell surplus energy back to the “grid” at levels that allow for a profit. BC Hydro looks on small scale producers who want to sell their surplus energy as a threat; they lower the demand/cost of BC Hydro’s own power generated from dams, etc., and potentially lead customers to go “off grid”. BC Hydro is carrying so much debt due to having been used as a piggy bank by the previous government that it needs to use its monopoly control of the grid to prevent as best it can more independent small scale power generation. This needs to change. The power to control who can sell to the grid needs to be removed from BC Hydro. Small scale solar and wind power generation needs to be encouraged, not discouraged.

2.	The mega power projects that exist in BC up north (ex. Kitimat) or that are planned (ex. Site C) are “stranded” from demand elsewhere in the province. In order for the massive electricity projects up north to be utilized by the Lower Mainland or to provide electricity for export there needs to be massive investment in new power grid lines. This is too expensive (in the billions of dollars), and so there is no practical use of the power being generated up north aside from local industrial use. Practically speaking, this means the electrification of the liquid natural gas (LNG) industry. This ends up providing an indirect subsidy to the LNG industry as the cost of electricity provided is below what it would normally be if there were access lines allowing for the access of the electricity south of the border. Andrew Weaver suggested using the surplus electricity created to power massive server farms for the cloud or blockchain farms. The cost of running broad band fiber optics up north is way lower than the cost of building new electricity power lines. Prince George could thus be positioned to become a competitive low cost location for digital servers and data farms.

3.	LNG royalties have been on a long term downtrend for a decade. In 2007, BC made well over a billion dollars from LNG royalties. Since 2014 the amount made annually is around $150 million. Furthermore, there exist companies in BC that have existing “LNG royalty credits” with the BC government that can be used to offset any royalties owed. When such companies with these unused royalties are bought by other companies, the purchaser assumes control and use of the unused royalties. Recently Petroas bought a BC company that has over $3.5 Billion in unused LNG royalty deductions. At the current and projected cost of LNG, Petronas could operate an LNG facility for decades and pay no royalties.

4.	BC is competing with other countries such as Russia, Australia and Iran for development of LNG. Iran has over 1/3 of the world’s proven reserves and they are very low cost to develop. Any “deal” that a company that is offered in BC allows the multinational to try to get other countries to beat. There is thus a “rush to the bottom” in terms of profitability and BC stands to lose out even more.

5.	And now for some good news: Through the use of solar and wind power generation, many individuals are in a position to produce enough electricity for personal use. The BC government is going to pass legislation soon (this fall or next spring) allowing for level 1 and 2 charging stations for electric cars on private property. This means people will be able to produce their own electricity from renewable sources and power their own homes and vehicles. In conjunction with the use of heat pumps (a really simple and cost effective way to heat homes), there is a very real possibility that individuals will be able to greatly reduce their carbon footprint, and potentially go off grid. This takes us back to point #1, as this will be a direct challenge to BC Hydro and the huge debt load it has to service.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I've attached a few photos from the conference. Note how much of the electricity generated in Alberta and Saskatchewan comes from Natural Gas and Coal. Not good. We need to help them I think.

Also, check out the innovative algae heating and lighting systems already in experimental use in Europe. The Netherlands, and especially Germany - are leading the way on innovation and renewable energy. Norway and Denmark get honourable mention.

Experts agreed that in BC, we are about 10-15 years behind where they are at in Northern Europe.

But, to leave on a positive note: https://pluginbc.ca


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Bingo: Big data, bright future: new tech centre aims to revitalize former B.C. mill town | CBC News


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

And on the importance of us all talking about global warming, so as to increase motivation for change: https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...ought-you-your-local-tv-weathercaster-n884831


----------

